# Plasma oder LCD



## Riezonator (6. Februar 2008)

Ich hab mittlerweile fest gestellt das die Plasmatechnik gegen über der älteren LCD technik ein wenig in verruf gerät und deshalb wollte ich mal hier eine umfrage starten was ihr denn so meint.

ich selber arbeite beim Service eines unternehmens das sich haupt zächlich auf Plasmas spezialisiert hat

eine begründung wäre nicht schlecht also bitte nicht einfach "LCD- weils besser ist"


----------



## Riezonator (6. Februar 2008)

ach ja noch ein par info seiten zum nachlesen für interressierte 

http://www.panasonic.de/technologie/viera/ct_plasma_vorurteile.aspx

http://www.plasma-lcd.org/index.php

http://www.plasma-lcd-fakten.de/


----------



## Gast1654636202 (7. Februar 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> ach ja noch ein par info seiten zum nachlesen für interressierte
> 
> http://www.panasonic.de/technologie/viera/ct_plasma_vorurteile.aspx
> 
> ...




Da Du ja beim Service arbeitest, wie sieht es denn aus mit der Alterung des Phospors, gibts da bei Euch im Service Aussagen oder Erfahrungen? 

In Deinen Links wird leider immer nur von Lebenszeit gesprochen, ich mein klar, 60k-Stunden (20 -> 27 Jahre) schön und gut, die alte Röhre im Keller hier tuts auch noch, aber das Bild ...

 Unter .org wird ganz am Ende mal aufs einbrennen hingewiesen, eigentlich eher vertuscht, da bräuchte es 24h Standbild um einen leichten Effekt zu erzeugen... 

Wenn ich jetzt zB überwiegend 4:3 schaue (meine Tochter zB Kika) könnte es nicht passieren das in 1-2 Jahren die Balken rechts und links auch beim Normalbild zu sehen sind da sie "weniger" altern? (Bei uns hat der Fernseher so Radiofunktion von morgens bis abends an, also 14-16 Stunden Bild, auch wenn grad keiner schaut) 

Also das wüsste ich wirklich gern ob Du da was zu sagen kannst (oder euer Service) natürlich alles ganz inoffiziell... mehr so Erfahrungen mitteilen.

Ok, wer alle 2-3 Jahre eh einen neuen kriegt, eh Schwamm drüber, aber meinereiner kann und will sich das einfach nicht leisten... und ein besseres Bild war eh schon immer Geschmackssache des Betrachters. Ich zB mochte Sony Röhren nie...


----------



## Riezonator (7. Februar 2008)

lexx0049 schrieb:


> Da Du ja beim Service arbeitest, wie sieht es denn aus mit der Alterung des Phospors, gibts da bei Euch im Service Aussagen oder Erfahrungen?


 
ja das is dieses wir nennen es verschleißen des Panel's also wir hatten jetz ein ca 7 jahre altes gerät da mit dem konnte mann noch einwandfrei schauen

Fakt ist aber das wenn man zwei geräte nebeneinander stellt kann man es mit sicherheit erkennen aber da müssen bestimmt 5 jahre dazwischen liegen



lexx0049 schrieb:


> Wenn ich jetzt zB überwiegend 4:3 schaue (meine Tochter zB Kika) könnte es nicht passieren das in 1-2 Jahren die Balken rechts und links auch beim Normalbild zu sehen sind da sie "weniger" altern? (Bei uns hat der Fernseher so Radiofunktion von morgens bis abends an, also 14-16 Stunden Bild, auch wenn grad keiner schaut)


 
also das mit dem einbrennen haben alle flachbildschirme (plasma lcd das is egal)zum bsp. die automaten bei der bank das sind kleine LCDs und brennen sich auch ein

die sache mit den balken is im dem sinne kein einbrennen sondern nur ein ungleichmäßiges abnutzen

das einbrennen eines bildes ist von *einem* wichtigen faktor abhängig und das ist der kontrast:

kontrast 100% einbrennen nach ca 30-45 min

Kontast ca 50% einbrennen nach ca 5-6 h

das einbrennen kriegt man aber raus einfach rechner rann media player an und ca 10h ein visualisierung drauf und das bild ist fast wieder wie neu

ach ja wegen der radio funktion einfach in den bild einstellung des plasmas ein profil speichern mit Kontrast 0% und helligkeit 0%
das macht dann nur ca 50W stromverbrauch

also bei unseren plasmas gibt es eine funktion die das bild am rand mehr streckt als in der mitte sodass die "dicken Köpfe" weg sind 

nur weil ich beim service bin denke bitte nicht das ich alle 3 jahre einen neuen bekomme das sind die jap. pingelich wie keiner auf der welt 

Eher schmeißen wir 50 intakte Plasmas in den Rhein ehe einer von uns was bekommt  traurig aber war


----------



## Gast1654636202 (11. Februar 2008)

Riezonator schrieb:


> ja das is dieses wir nennen es verschleißen des Panel's also wir hatten jetz ein ca 7 jahre altes gerät da mit dem konnte mann noch einwandfrei schauen
> 
> Fakt ist aber das wenn man zwei geräte nebeneinander stellt kann man es mit sicherheit erkennen aber da müssen bestimmt 5 jahre dazwischen liegen



Aber es ist eine irreparable Abnutzung gegeben, wenn auch viel langsamer als zu Beginn der Plasma Ära vermute ich... sicherlich hat ein 10 Jahre alter Plasma auf jeden Fall ein besseres Bild als ne 10 Jahre alte Röhre, also von daher: who cares!



> das einbrennen kriegt man aber raus einfach rechner rann media player an und ca 10h ein visualisierung drauf und das bild ist fast wieder wie neu


Guter Tipp, danke, das behalte ich mal im Hinterkopf.



> ach ja wegen der radio funktion einfach in den bild einstellung des plasmas ein profil speichern mit Kontrast 0% und helligkeit 0%


Bei unseren kann man auch das Bild einfach wegschalten, mit Radio meinte ich auch eher bei uns läuft der wie bei anderen das Radio in der Küche  wenn mein Nachwuchs da ist. Wobei unser 42" LCD zieht über 250W, da achte ich seitdem mehr aufs abschalten.



> nur weil ich beim service bin denke bitte nicht das ich alle 3 jahre einen neuen bekomme das sind die jap. pingelich wie keiner auf der welt
> 
> Eher schmeißen wir 50 intakte Plasmas in den Rhein ehe einer von uns was bekommt  traurig aber war


Eigentlich schade, aber diese Mentalität haben heute fast alle "Nieten in Nadelstreifen". Gewinnmaximierung statt sozialem Engagement.


----------

